# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Πέρασμα οδηγού σε βαθύ κανάλι

## thomasgree

Σε μια δουλεια θελω να περασω ενα καλωδιο 5Χ1,5 για φωτα εισοδου και ενα μπουτον για ελεγχο με ρελε καστανιας.
Υπαρχουν φρεατια με τα πρωτα να εχουν μικρες αποστασεις μεταξυ τους και περναει ενα σπιραλ Φ16 του Κουβιδη ας πουμε γιατι ειναι σκληρο και προχωραει με το σπρωξιμο παρολο το βαθος που βρισκονται μεσα στα φρεατια οι σωληνες (Φ75 και Φ50)

Σε καποιο σημειο τα φρεατια εχουν αποσταση τουλαχιστον 30 μετρα :Blink:  και δεν περναει. Καμια ιδεα?

Το βαθος των σωληνων των φρεατιων ξεπερνα το 1 μετρο και στο δυσκολο μερος ξεκιναει κατηφορικα το εδαφος (ακρη χωραφιου πρανες) :Unsure: 

Εως την οικια θα ειναι πανω απο 120 μετρα.

----------


## lepouras

http://www.evik.gr/el/products/13-fi...ground-cabling

αλλιώς πάρε σωλήνες ευθείες Κουβιδη βαρέως τύπου πέρνα μέσα τους ένα σχοινί ή σύρμα χοντρό ή συρματόσχοινο και κούμπωνε τες με μουφες και σπρώχτες μέχρι το επόμενο κουτί.

----------

thomasgree (17-12-18)

----------


## thomasgree

Δεν ειναι πολυ λεπτη η ατσαλινα αυτη...μολις 6 χιλιοστα!
Εδω μου κολαει μεσα η Φ16 που ειναι ντουρα και βαζω γρασσο που παει συννεφο. Υπαρχουν καλωδια στη Φ75 ενα 5Χ10 και ενα 3Χ1.5 που παει σε γκαραζ  πριν την εισοδο αλλα δεν περνανε απο το δυσκολο σημειο που ανεφερα.

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση!

----------


## lepouras

ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ

 						β 50-80 mm


παρόλα αυτά την έχω σπρώξει σε Φ100 μέχρι και 50 μέτρα. και δεν είναι απλή πλαστική. διάβασε τα χαρακτηριστικά που γράφει ο κατασκευαστής παρακάτω στο λινκ. στο ίδιο σαιτ έχει και άλλους τύπους. η εταιρία είναι Ελληνική και τις κατασκευάζει εδώ. μπορείς να πάρεις και τηλέφωνο και να ζητήσεις και πληροφορίες και να σε καθοδηγήσουν. ακόμα αν και όταν καταφέρεις να την σπάσεις  να την επισκευάσουν.

http://www.evik.gr/el/support/2-inst...s-instructions

----------


## nestoras

Με αυτη που σου δειχνει ο Λεπουρας θα κανεις σιγουρα τη δουλεια σου. Την εχει φιλος κι εχουμε σπρωξει 80m + μια ακομη 50αρα μπροστα απο αυτη (σε σχεδον ευθεια βεβαια αλλα προχωρουσε πολυ ευκολα). Η συγκεκριμενη δεν ειναι απλη ατσαλινα και θα το καταλαβεις κι οταν ζητησεις τιμη απο τον προμηθευτη.

Εσυ εσπρωχνες με Φ16 σπιραλ?? Ποσο να παει το σπιραλ? Απο τη φυση του ειναι ελαστικο και θα σου κανει κοιλιες μεσα στον Φ75. Απο το λινκ που εβαλε ο Λεπουρας να παρεις κι ενα μπουκαλι τζελ καλωδιων. Με τον γρασσο που εβαλες μεσα θα λερωθουν και οι ηλεκτρολογοι της επομενης γενιας που θα χρειαστει να κανουν κατι στην εγκατασταση.

Αυτο που θα κανεις ειναι να βαλεις 3-4 μετρα Φ25 βαρεως τυπου στην εισοδο του σωληνα χαμηλα στο φρεατιο και την αλλη ακρη θα την παρεις στην επιφανεια για να μπορεις να σπρωχνεις εξω απο το φρεατιο κι οχι στα βαθεια. Η ατσαλινα που σου εδειξε ο Λεπουρας θα περασει σιγουρα εκτος κι αν εχει κανει παπαρια αυτος που εβαλες τους σωληνες. Προτεινομενα αξεσουαρ: το διπλο ροδακι και η λαστιχενια χειρολαβη.

----------

thomasgree (17-12-18)

----------


## vasilllis

Σε 16mm  σωλήνα το 5&#215;1,5 είναι μεγάλο, για αυτό δυσκολεύεσαι. Προτείνω να μπουν και άλλα φρεάτια ενδιάμεσα εφόσον δεν παίρναει με την ατσάλινα

----------


## nestoras

Βασίλη, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι προσπάθησε να "σπρώξει" το Φ16 εντός του σωλήνα (Φ75) για να το κάνει οδηγό. Μπορεί να κατάλαβα και λάθος.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι προσπάθησε να "σπρώξει" το Φ16 εντός του σωλήνα (Φ75) για να το κάνει οδηγό. Μπορεί να κατάλαβα και λάθος.



Μάλλον εγώ κατάλαβα λάθος.Χρησιμοποιει 16mm σωλήνα σαν ατσάλινα σε Φ50 (ή 75) σωλήνα και λέει την σπρώχνει .έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## kioan

+1 για την ατσαλίνα που δείχνει ο lepouras. Έχουμε περάσει καλώδια οπτικών ινών με αυτήν σε Φ50 υπόγειους σωλήνες, με κάποια από τα ενδιάμεσα φρεάτια να απέχουν >50m και με ελαφριές στροφές στη διαδρομή. Θέλει μπράτσα στο σπρώξιμο/τράβηγμα αλλά περνάει.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Στα υπογεια δικτυα, οταν δεν περναει η ατσαλινα που εδειξε ο Λεπουρας (που κατα κορον αυτη χρησιμοποιουμε), σε περειπτωση βουλωμενου, μπαζωμενου σωληνα, χρησιμοποιουμε τουμποσωληνα 16-20mm. Εαν ακομα και τοτε δεν περναει, βαζουμε νερο στο συστημα και ξανα τουμπο. Εαν πλεον δεν γινεται τιποτα (ριζες, ή σπασιμο σωληνα) τοτε σκαβουμε και κανουμε ενδιαμεσο φρεατιο..

----------

thomasgree (17-12-18)

----------


## vasilllis

αν το προβλημα ειναι στο τραβηγμα σε στενο φρεατιο με βαθια σωληνα μονο πατεντα(ειχα ψαξει αλλα δεν βρηκα εργαλειο) ,διοτι σε φρεατιο 50χ50 σε μισο μετρο βαθος πολυ δυσκολα τραβας.
Ειχα φτιαξει μια βαση με ροδα απο καροτσι.Η βαση κατεβαινε μεχρι την εισοδο της σωληνας οπου στην ακρη αυτης της βασης ηταν κολλμενο το ροδακι  ωστε η ατσαλινα να τραβιεται προς τα πανω μεσα απο το ροδακι.Η βαση πακτωνοταν στο εδαφος και κοντρα στο φρεατιο.

----------

thomasgree (17-12-18)

----------


## thomasgree

To Φ16 που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι πολυ σκληρο και κολλαει παρολα αυτα στα καλωδια που υπαρχουν ηδη μεσα, δεν γυριζει αναποδα σε κυκλο όπως ειπωθηκε!

Θα παρω την ατσαλινα που εδειξε ο Γιαννης δοκιμαστικα τη βρηκα δανεικη απο συναδελφο. Οπως ειπα και πριν τα φρεατια ειναι βαθια και σκυβεις ολοκληρος μεσα και μετα βλεπεις τους σωληνες και το σπρωξιμο ειναι καλο μοναχα με μια ντουρα σωληνα οπως το σπιραλ αλλα κολλαει στα 20 μετρα περιπου δεν ξερω που...

Η ιδεα του Βασιλη μου φαινεται καλη θα δοκιμασω κατι παρομοιο.
Μηπως ειναι πιο σωστο να βαλω ενα ποντικι να μου τρεξει απευθειας το 5Χ1.5 ρε παιδια να μην τραβιεμαι ?? :Laugh:  :Tongue:

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτο που θα κανεις ειναι να βαλεις 3-4 μετρα Φ25 βαρεως τυπου στην εισοδο του σωληνα χαμηλα στο φρεατιο και την αλλη ακρη θα την παρεις στην επιφανεια για να μπορεις να σπρωχνεις εξω απο το φρεατιο κι οχι στα βαθεια.



Βλεπε post #5.

Αν τα 3m δε μπαινουν βαλε λιγοτερο, ισα ισα να βγεις με το ντουρο σπιραλ στην επιφανεια για να μπορεις να σπρωχνεις (εννοειται οτι θα κρατας κοντρα στο σπιραλ και θα βαζεις την ατσαλινα μεσα).

----------

thomasgree (20-12-18)

----------


## thomasgree

Tο θεμα λυθηκε κατασκευαζοντας ενδιαμεσο φρεατιο, οτι κι αν εβαζα - εριχνα κολλουσαν σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο,
Περασα σχεδον μια κουλουρα 5Χ2.5 αντι του 5Χ1.5 λογω του μεγαλου μηκους και τωρα μου ζηταει και θυροτηλεφωνο στην κεντρικη εισοδο... :Laugh:

----------


## nestoras

> Tο θεμα λυθηκε κατασκευαζοντας ενδιαμεσο φρεατιο, οτι κι αν εβαζα - εριχνα κολλουσαν σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο,
> Περασα σχεδον μια κουλουρα 5Χ2.5 αντι του 5Χ1.5 λογω του μεγαλου μηκους και τωρα μου ζηταει και θυροτηλεφωνο στην κεντρικη εισοδο...



Έκανες τόσο κόπο και δεν τράβηξες εφεδρικό οδηγό μαζί με το καλώδιο σου????

----------

mikemtb (18-12-18)

----------


## thomasgree

> Έκανες τόσο κόπο και δεν τράβηξες εφεδρικό οδηγό μαζί με το καλώδιο σου????



Ναι ξεχασα να το πω 6αρακι επενδυμενο ανοξειδωτο συρματοσκοινο περασα σε ολα τα φρεατια!

----------

mikemtb (18-12-18)

----------


## thomasgree

Βρηκα και φαγωμενα καλωδια μαλλον εκαναν παρτυ τρωκτικα... :Drool: 
Ευτυχως δεν εφτασαν εως το χαλκό μονο την εξωτερικη μονωση εφαγαν!
Αναρρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχουν ηδη οικογενειες που ζουν και περιφερονται μεσα και ως που μπορουν να φτασουν!! :Crying: 
Εγω θα τον ενημερωσω παντως γιατι τον περιμενουν μελλοντικα βασανα...
Και τι να ριξεις μεσα στα φρεατια παγιδες? ή να τους κανεις προσκληση με αλλο τροπο? :Laugh:

----------


## mikemtb

Βγάζεις όλα τα καλώδια τα περνάς Μέσα σε σπιραΛ κουβιδι και ξανά Μέσα...
 + ποντικόφαρμακα +κλείσιμο μπρος  πισω τους σωλήνες στα φρεάτια...
 Ίσως να υπάρχει και άλλη λύση δεν ξέρω!! !!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## αλπινιστης

Οταν εχουμε εντονο προβλημα τρωκτικων στα υπογεια καλωδια, βαζουμε αμμο στα φρεατια. Ειναι πιο δυσκολη η επεμβαση, αλλα οταν εχεις βλαβες καθε 2-3 μερες, ειναι μονοδρομος!!

----------


## nestoras

Απο τη στγμη που φαγωθηκε η εξωτερικη μονωση του υπογειου καλωδιου ειναι θεμα χρονου η υγρασια να προχωρησει κατα μηκος του καλωδιου και να "χαλασει" και τα εσωτερικα στρωματα μονωσης τα οποια δεν ειναι ανθυγρα οποτε θα πρεπει να λαβεις τα μετρα σου (ή τουλαχιστον να ενημερωσεις τον πελατη οτι αυριο μεθαυριο μπορει να συμβει ζημια).

Το οτι βρηκες ενα κομματι φαγωμενο μπορει να σημαινει οτι εχει τρυπες η μονωση σε αλλα 10 σημεια που δεν τα βλεπεις αν δε βγουν τα καλωδια...

----------

mikemtb (20-12-18)

----------


## thomasgree

> Οταν εχουμε εντονο προβλημα τρωκτικων στα υπογεια καλωδια, βαζουμε αμμο στα φρεατια. Ειναι πιο δυσκολη η επεμβαση, αλλα οταν εχεις βλαβες καθε 2-3 μερες, ειναι μονοδρομος!!



Aμμο να γεμισω ολα τα φρεατια?
Να σου πω  προτιμω να ριξω φολες για τις υπαρχουσες οικογενειες τρωκτικων που ενδεχομενως να υπαρχουν μεσα ή καποιας μορφης καπνογόνο να το πρεσσαρω μεσα στις σωληνες , μη φτασει ομως μεχρι το υπογειο του σπιτιου :W00t:  και με κυνηγανε :Laugh: .
Ισως πρεπει να ζητησω τη συμβολη συνεργειου εξοντωσης - απολυμανσης! φυσικα το κοστος ειναι του ιδιοκτητη...

----------


## αλπινιστης

Γεμιζουμε αμμο τα φρεατια για να μην βρισκει ο ποντικος περασμα για μεσα στους σωληνες. 
Οτι και να χρησιμοποιησεις απο χημικα - ποντικοφαρμακα, κ.τ.λ. θα πρεπει να το ανανεωνεις συχνα γιατι μολις ξεθυμανει ή τελειωσει, ξαναρχονται. Τρωνε ακομα και την πολυουρεθανη! Μονο η σιλικονη δεν τους αρεσει, αλλα δεν μπορεις να γεμισεις μεγαλα κενα με αυτην....

----------

thomasgree (24-12-18)

----------


## thomasgree

εκλεισα τα κενα απ τα καλωδια στους σωληνες με κομματια ξυλο και σιλικονη σε ολα τα σημεια, καλα φαινονται.
Μετα απο 1 χρονο θα τα επιθεωρησω ξανα ,,,...να δουμε

----------

